# Taoism Website



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2010)

Taoism - The Golden Elixir



> Words exist because of meaning; once you've gotten the meaning, you can forget the words. Where can I find a man who has forgotten words so I can have a word with him?
> -- Zhuangzi, chapter 26


 
Nice site


----------



## grydth (Mar 12, 2010)

just wanted to say I genuinely appreciate it that you are always finding quality sites for the rest of us to visit.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, Xue!


----------

